# Netting selection for dense pack cellulose



## crankcase (Sep 21, 2010)

I am looking into insulating my garage and maybe sound deadening some interior basement walls with dense pack cell. One side has sheathing in the garage, and I have drywall on one side of the basement walls. The polypropylene webbing/netting is quite expensive (Haynes insulweb 8'x750' is $410.00 a roll) 

Is there any alternate materials that could be used? In the garage I'm not sure if I need a vapor barrier as the walls are 2x6 construction, but if I need to use a VB then I would need to hang poly after I blow. i won't need a VB on the interior basement walls. 

I have seen online some dense pack done using 6mil reinforced poly for both the netting and VB. 

Other thoughts were to try to use Tyvek or siimilar house wrap with a rip stop or reinforcement weave to it.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Will you be renting a blower from a box store--- under-powered for dense packing........?

Gary


----------



## crankcase (Sep 21, 2010)

GBR in WA said:


> Will you be renting a blower from a box store--- under-powered for dense packing........?
> 
> Gary


My son may be able to use his truck from work with a PTO driven unit, otherwise I have a box store that just started rentals and they have a couple of newer Krendl 425's. 

Problem is that my son typically blows from the outside thru drilled holes so they can't answer my question on netting. 
In case he can't use the work truck I called Krendl and asked tech support if these machines would be able to dense pack: He said they can just be weary that the box store may not maintain the machines and the airlock seals could be worn or damaged, and then the performance would be reduced. He also noted to make sure that is a big unit they have dual power inputs for dual motors: 1 for the blower and 1 for the auger, that would ensure full power for the blower motor. 
If they have low hours on the meter I might be ok, I'm suspecting that the box store will not do any manintenance on these rented machines. 

Otherwise I will have to find another machine.


----------



## crankcase (Sep 21, 2010)

GBR in WA said:


> Will you be renting a blower from a box store--- under-powered for dense packing........?
> 
> Gary


Verified the other day that these machines at the box store in town are Krendl 425's with dual inputs. They have specs, densities, suggested cavity fill times listed on the side of the machine for dense pack. 4.0# max with a 1" nozzle and 4.2# with a 1.5" nozzle. 
No nozzles included, I got a :confused1: look when I asked. So I would have to come up with my own anti-static one. I asked how the rental service has been going with these units and I was told that they have only been rented out fewer than 5 times total since they started the rental service about 6 months ago.


----------

